# 4 BR Massanutten on Ebay



## jme (Sep 11, 2010)

Tuggers watching ebay?

amazing deal going on Ebay...

4-BR Massanutten, Annual, week 1-52

2 hrs left. 

only at $780 now

Wish I needed a ski week!


----------



## djyamyam (Sep 11, 2010)

jme said:


> Tuggers watching ebay?
> 
> amazing deal going on Ebay...
> 
> ...



That's a ton of time in ebay world since all the bidding doesn't happen until the last 5 minutes.


----------



## jme (Sep 11, 2010)

djyamyam said:


> That's a ton of time in ebay world since all the bidding doesn't happen until the last 5 minutes.



actually last 30 seconds.     but, i know....just alerting those not watching to watch.  
 it's a nice opportunity...I'm not interested at all, we ski in Utah, but I see a lot of Massanutten posts.


----------



## stevedmatt (Sep 11, 2010)

Ski weeks can be had through RCI's extra vacations/rental program for $260. No reason to buy for ski season here IMO.


----------



## jme (Sep 11, 2010)

stevedmatt said:


> Ski weeks can be had through RCI's extra vacations/rental program for $260. No reason to buy for ski season here IMO.



ANY ski week, in a 4-BR?


----------



## Patri (Sep 12, 2010)

What did it sell for? I can't find it.


----------



## jme (Sep 12, 2010)

Patri said:


> What did it sell for? I can't find it.



do an ebay search for  Item number: 180545742920

sold for $1801.00 , with 19 bids.......


----------



## stevedmatt (Sep 13, 2010)

jme said:


> ANY ski week, in a 4-BR?



Sorry, they are all 2 BR. This is at Summit. The same can be had at Woodstone. 2 - 2 BR can be had for less than MF. The 4 BR are the same as a 2BR full kitchen and a 2 BR partial kitchen combined.

  	2 BR  	6 (6)  	Partial  	31-Dec-2010  	07-Jan-2011  	USD 269.99
	2 BR 	6 (6) 	Partial 	07-Jan-2011 	14-Jan-2011 	USD 269.99
	2 BR 	6 (6) 	Full 	07-Jan-2011 	14-Jan-2011 	USD 269.99
	2 BR 	6 (6) 	Partial 	08-Jan-2011 	15-Jan-2011 	USD 269.99
	2 BR 	6 (6) 	Partial 	14-Jan-2011 	21-Jan-2011 	USD 269.99
	2 BR 	6 (6) 	Full 	14-Jan-2011 	21-Jan-2011 	USD 269.99
	2 BR 	6 (6) 	Partial 	15-Jan-2011 	22-Jan-2011 	USD 269.99
	2 BR 	6 (6) 	Partial 	21-Jan-2011 	28-Jan-2011 	USD 269.99
	2 BR 	6 (6) 	Full 	21-Jan-2011 	28-Jan-2011 	USD 269.99
	2 BR 	6 (6) 	Full 	22-Jan-2011 	29-Jan-2011 	USD 269.99
	2 BR 	6 (6) 	Partial 	22-Jan-2011 	29-Jan-2011 	USD 269.99
	2 BR 	6 (6) 	Partial 	28-Jan-2011 	04-Feb-2011 	USD 269.99
	2 BR 	6 (6) 	Full 	28-Jan-2011 	04-Feb-2011 	USD 269.99
	2 BR 	6 (6) 	Partial 	29-Jan-2011 	05-Feb-2011 	USD 269.99
	2 BR 	6 (6) 	Full 	29-Jan-2011 	05-Feb-2011 	USD 269.99
	2 BR 	6 (6) 	Full 	04-Feb-2011 	11-Feb-2011 	USD 269.99
	2 BR 	6 (6) 	Partial 	04-Feb-2011 	11-Feb-2011 	USD 269.99
	2 BR 	6 (6) 	Partial 	05-Feb-2011 	12-Feb-2011 	USD 269.99
	2 BR 	6 (6) 	Full 	11-Feb-2011 	18-Feb-2011 	USD 269.99
	2 BR 	6 (6) 	Partial 	11-Feb-2011 	18-Feb-2011 	USD 269.99
	2 BR 	6 (6) 	Partial 	12-Feb-2011 	19-Feb-2011 	USD 269.99
	2 BR 	6 (6) 	Full 	12-Feb-2011 	19-Feb-2011 	USD 269.99
	2 BR 	6 (6) 	Full 	25-Feb-2011 	04-Mar-2011 	USD 269.99
	2 BR 	6 (6) 	Partial 	25-Feb-2011 	04-Mar-2011 	USD 269.99
	2 BR 	6 (6) 	Partial 	26-Feb-2011 	05-Mar-2011 	USD 269.99


----------



## jme (Sep 13, 2010)

stevedmatt said:


> Sorry, they are all 2 BR. This is at Summit. The same can be had at Woodstone. 2 - 2 BR can be had for less than MF. The 4 BR are the same as a 2BR full kitchen and a 2 BR partial kitchen combined.
> 
> 2 BR  	6 (6)  	Partial  	31-Dec-2010  	07-Jan-2011  	USD 269.99
> 2 BR 	6 (6) 	Partial 	07-Jan-2011 	14-Jan-2011 	USD 269.99
> ...



i agree,  but description of actual auction says 4-BR. Was he selling two units? not sure, but here's the description below:


Type:	Mountain/Skiing	Demand Color Code:	Red - high
Resort Name:	The Summit at Massanutten	Week #:	--
Property Address:	1822 Resort Drive	Number of Bedrooms:	4
City:	McGaheysville	Number of Bathrooms:	4
State/Province:	Virginia	Sq Footage (Sq. ft.):	--
Zip/Postal Code:	22840	Maintenance Fees (dollars):	655.00

Unit Details

USAGE:	Annual Usage
Floating Week: 1-52
Available 2011
TIME:	1 Week
SEASON:	Red
ACCOMMODATIONS:	4BR & 4BA, Lock-off into 2BR/2BR, 
Sections: Summit Grenoble Woods, Summit Innsbruck & Summit Peak Drive
Sleeps 12, Full & Partial Kitchens
DEEDED WEEK:	Floating
DEEDED UNIT:	UL
Floating Unit Number
AFFILIATIONS:	RCI
MAINTENANCE FEES:	An Estimated $655.00, Paid Annually
EXPIRES:	N/A


----------



## AKE (Sep 14, 2010)

We went to a presentation there some years ago and they were pushing buying the complete 4 bedroom unit as the maintenance, from my recollection, was less than two times the maintenance for a 2 bedroom unit (but this could also have been part of a promo which would have had expired after so many years of ownership).


----------



## janej (Sep 14, 2010)

AKE said:


> We went to a presentation there some years ago and they were pushing buying the complete 4 bedroom unit as the maintenance, from my recollection, was less than two times the maintenance for a 2 bedroom unit (but this could also have been part of a promo which would have had expired after so many years of ownership).



The MF for 4 bedroom is the same as 2 bedroom at Massanutten.  That is why it only makes sense to purchase 4 bedrooms.  The MF at the resort has been increasing in the past few years though.  If I remember right, it went from $460 to $595 to $655.  There will be another 10% increase in 2011.


----------



## laura1957 (Sep 14, 2010)

The Summit 4 BR maintenance fee is the same as the 2 BR.  655 this year.
Trades as 2 - 2 BR units.


----------



## Kozman (Sep 14, 2010)

janej said:


> The MF for 4 bedroom is the same as 2 bedroom at Massanutten.  That is why it only makes sense to purchase 4 bedrooms.  The MF at the resort has been increasing in the past few years though.  If I remember right, it went from $460 to $595 to $655.  There will be another 10% increase in 2011.



That's still a low MF for a 4 BR.  However, it doesn't take too many years of double digit increases to get that number out of sight.  

My Powhatan Plantation unit was about $385 for a 3 BR lockout and after Diamond took over there were a series of double digits, one being $23% until it is now $1150!

It seems that the developer keeps the fees artificially low until they sell out and then the HOA has to do a lot of catch up.


----------



## keepgoing (Sep 14, 2010)

*MF increase is here to stay*

Not just your resorts, all TS resorts are having MF increase out of control, if you don't see it this year, you will eventually get one. My St John one had a 25% increase last year.  All owners scream and yell, but the increase is staying.  The up trend is going to get worse when Local gov put their thinking hat on and create more new tax for TS owners b/c they can get us without having the side effect of being voted down since we can't vote in their jurisdiction by just owning a TS. Maui, St John and So Carolina is moving towards new tax just for TS owner.

Indeed the MF for 4 br in Massanutten is low. But the supply side seems outpace the demands in Massanutten.  A 2 br prime ski week (week 52) was available for me to exchange into or rent into.  I picked a ski week in New England instead because the ski condition should be better up north.  And the fact that the rent shown by RCI is higher in the New England one, which made me thinking that I got a better deal using my exchange for an more expensive exchange.  
My observation is that it is pretty easy to rent a unit in Massanutten resort for less than the MF for the 2 br one.  For the 4 br one, not quite easy but it does happen. I would not even use my 1 br to exchange into a 2 br Mass Summit unit because I can rent it from RCI with less than the MF + Ex fee for my 1 br unit.


----------



## kasteer (Sep 14, 2010)

I've been watching Massanutten auctions on ebay for a while... it's only 2 hrs away.  The 4bdrm units at Summit have been going for around 2000 up to 2500 (1-52, annual).  More than I want to spend when I can trade in for less.  The other resorts at Massanutten (which in my opinion) are not as nice, nor have as good a view, sell for less.  

Summit biennial are going for about half of the annual... makes sense.

The Woodstone units are not in the kettle and are like townhouses... all lined up in a row, in a flat area, far away from the inside of the Mtn. These are nice on the inside, but not worth owning (IMHO).  Shenandoah Villas are older and I don't like the Bedrooms being on bottom and top flors (we have kids).  Mountainside Villas seem like a reasonable deal, MFs are $400 this year and can get a 4 bdrm on ebay.

Overall, there are Massanutten units (various resorts) on ebay constantly.  I don't understand why they sell for so much... plus the MFs are pretty high (IMHO), and going up.  For some reason Summit units are selling for a lot....?


----------



## janej (Sep 14, 2010)

The price for 4 bedroom Summit is declining.  Two years ago, when I got mine, it was a steal to get it for under $4000 even on ebay.  I made offers at $5000 to TUG and myresortnetwork sellers without any success. 

Massanutten is so overbuilt that it does not make much sense to own unless it is a 4 bedroom.  You can still rent out a 4 bedroom to cover the MF or use it for less than the exchange cost.  I would really worry if MF keeps on going up like the past two years.  While it is still not bad for 4 bedroom, it is already too high for 2 bedroom owners.  If many owners stop paying MF, the rest of owners will suffer.


----------



## kasteer (Sep 14, 2010)

janej said:


> The price for 4 bedroom Summit is declining.  Two years ago, when I got mine, it was a steal to get it for under $4000 even on ebay.  I made offers at $5000 to TUG and myresortnetwork sellers without any success.
> 
> Massanutten is so overbuilt that it does not make much sense to own unless it is a 4 bedroom.  You can still rent out a 4 bedroom to cover the MF or use it for less than the exchange cost.  I would really worry if MF keeps on going up like the past two years.  While it is still not bad for 4 bedroom, it is already too high for 2 bedroom owners.  If many owners stop paying MF, the rest of owners will suffer.



I wasn't aware of the price decreasing over the last few years.  With the variety of TSs on ebay and the quantity on ebay... I consider Summit to be way over priced (even at these prices).

I agree... way over built, and the MFs are going up quite fast.  There is really no end in sight... I feel bad for those having to keep pay those rates.  This may help to continue driving the cost down on units.


----------



## jme (Sep 14, 2010)

*it WAS a 4-BR*



stevedmatt said:


> Sorry, they are all 2 BR. This is at Summit. The same can be had at Woodstone. 2 - 2 BR can be had for less than MF. The 4 BR are the same as a 2BR full kitchen and a 2 BR partial kitchen combined.



for clarification on that ebay sale......I contacted the broker or agent selling that item on ebay, and he told me that it was indeed a "4-BR unit" for sale. Here is his answer to my question, about whether it was a 2 or 4 BR unit:

"You are correct the auction is now over somebody won the auction. However this was for the sale of a 4 Bed unit. "

Altho described as a 4-BR unit, the ebay description actually says the unit was TWO 2-BR units which could be locked off.  Therefore, altho I am totally unfamiliar with Massanutten as a resort, it is my opinion that somebody got a great deal on that auction at $1801.  An annual floating ski week for a 4-BR for THAT maintenance fee is amazing.  A local Motel 6 with one room would be more expensive than that every year.  Wow.


----------



## stevedmatt (Sep 14, 2010)

The problem with the 4 BR summit units are that they are 2 - 2 BR units. They have a common door to get inside the building, then once inside, there are 2 key swipe doors to access each of the 2 BR units. 1 door is upstairs, one is down stairs. If you are a family that needs a 4 BR unit, this will not work well with kids IMO.  

I was also under the understanding that the 4 BR units were biennial. They set them up this way so that you can use a 2 BR every year. I guess there are some 4 BR that are every year.


----------



## kasteer (Sep 14, 2010)

stevedmatt said:


> The problem with the 4 BR summit units are that they are 2 - 2 BR units. They have a common door to get inside the building, then once inside, there are 2 key swipe doors to access each of the 2 BR units. 1 door is upstairs, one is down stairs. If you are a family that needs a 4 BR unit, this will not work well with kids IMO.
> 
> I was also under the understanding that the 4 BR units were biennial. They set them up this way so that you can use a 2 BR every year. I guess there are some 4 BR that are every year.



There's quite a few annual 4 bdrms at summit on ebay.


----------



## laura1957 (Sep 15, 2010)

stevedmatt said:


> The problem with the 4 BR summit units are that they are 2 - 2 BR units. They have a common door to get inside the building, then once inside, there are 2 key swipe doors to access each of the 2 BR units. 1 door is upstairs, one is down stairs. If you are a family that needs a 4 BR unit, this will not work well with kids IMO.
> 
> I was also under the understanding that the 4 BR units were biennial. They set them up this way so that you can use a 2 BR every year. I guess there are some 4 BR that are every year.




You are right about the 4 BRs - it is 2 complete 2 BR units, with their own kitchen/DR/LR.  Each has 2 bathrooms.  It would NOT work well with young children.  But my daughter (now 20) has loved having her "own" unit for the past few years.  Sometimes she has to share with my husbands young grandchildren, this year she had to share with her sister, BIL, and their 2 babies.  But she still considers it HERS   My 4 BR unit is annual, as was the ski week I used to own.


----------



## bluehende (Sep 15, 2010)

*Watching for a while*

We will start by saying that I love Massanutten.  We have been at least once a year for about 5 years.  We have always rented for the reason we really only need 1 bedroom(my wife and I).  There is absolutely no reason to own a 2 bedroom.  Mountainside villas may be an exception if you get one in season (summer) for next to nothing.  We usually travel off season.  In fact we will be there in 48 hours with my BIL and SIL.  We will be in the mountainside villas...my favorite.  We like these units as we are mountain bikers and they have a great closet for bike storage and are very roomy.  They are also in the kettle close to the overlook where we spend a lot of time.  If you see a delaware fusion in the overlook parking lot say Hi next week.  If we are all sweaty after finishing a ride give your hello a few seconds to sink in....the climb back to the car leaves us , shall we say, exhausted.

That being said I have watched the auction on ebay for years.  They used to go for 4 to 5000 for the 4 bedroom units.  Virtually nothing for the two bedrooms due to the maintenance fee issue ( come on Mass have at least some variation in the two).  Now they are 2000 plus or minus a couple hundred.  This fall is due ...imho....to the increase in the maintenace fees.  I figure 5 % a year on money so 2500 drop is about right for the maintenance increase.  If they increase it again I would expect to see a drop in value again.  I would hazard a guess and say if Maintenace fees rise to 1k you will see people giving these away.

With that being said I do anticipate buying at some time.  The current economics of price and maintenance fees work well if you reserve or own a summer week 4 bedroom.  In the near future I anticipate grandkids.  At that point our lovely september vacation becomes a July sweatfest.  Even today if you need a 2 bedroom and the other side is rented for say 350 to 400( I believe this is reasonable for summer weeks) you can own one and be happy.  I will take a wait and see attitude until I absolutely need a 4 bedroom summer week unless something goes by ebay I cann't resist.


bottom line


No use owning unless you need a summer week.  And even then it is close unless you love the place as much as we do.

Wayne


----------

